# Software



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

Does anyone find any of the catering software useful? I am going back and forth on buy one.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

QuickBooks and MasterCook gave us enverything we needed.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I am venturing into using Simply Accountng for the business side.. and for calculations with pricing, quoting, etc for events I have always formatted excel to do all of my calculations.

What would you want this 'software' to do for you? Just formula's, fields for entering in numbers and calculating totals? Or are we talking something more advanced such as cost analysis and comparisons and so on?

Let me know.. I work fulltime for a software company


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the accounting side down. I would love to have something that I could type in the menu and the number of people that will attend the event and it tells me or my staff the amount of each item I will need and the ingredients.


----------

